# Dishwasher Leaves Food On Dishes



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't know about these devices restricting the water flow, but since you describe this as a "sometimes" problem, it may be large items occassionally shielding smaller ones from the spray.


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Every Dw ive worked on has a float in a dome shape cover and pump down before fill.Open the door and check water level after the solinoid valve closes. 
Sounds like a drain problem. Make sure that you drain tube is clear,also this tube must not be kinked and at some point its max hight must be higher than the point it drains to.
When I use my Dw i allways run the water in my sink untill its hot and then run the disposal till its clear.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

All dishwashers a time filled and have a float that will shut the water off if the water pressure is high and the dishwasher fill in a shorter period of time.

The maximum water pressure is 120 psi and the minimum is 20 psi.

The flood safe hose are a good idea.

They should not effect the operation of the dishwasher.

When you hear the dishwasher stop filling open the door and check the water level. It should be just under the heating element.

Make sure that nothing else in the house is drawing water when the dishwasher is in use.

Grit on the dishes can be caused but different thing.

If the water temperature is not hot enough the detergent will not dissolve.

Old detergent will not dissolve properly so you should make sure that you by from a store that move there product fast and never have over a thirty day supply on hand.

If anything has been broken in the dishwasher it is possible that a piece of glass has done damage to the impeller.

If you have your model number and need Appliance parts you can get them here.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know if this is your problem or not,but you hear this all the time: We've tried all types of detergents. Liquid, powder. More, less, vinegar, no vinegar, etc.

I turned up our hot water heater and our dishes come out gleaming. Temperature is about or more than 140. HEAT does so much. I had it turned down to save money but saving a few bucks isn't worth junk all over my dishes!

WE have a very bottom line dishwasher. It is the absolute bottom of the line $200 home depot job.


----------



## graphicsource (Mar 26, 2008)

We bought a new washer too, and I thought it was a terrible purchase until we had a guy come out for a different appliance, and suggested that we let the water in the kitchen sink get "HOT" before turning the dishwasher on. That did the trick. Since the newer dishwashers don't use as much water (1.5 gallons supposedly), it didn't have time for the water to get hot before it had all the water it needed.


----------

